# How to make your own hang tags (homemade)



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey i would just like to know how to make some hangs tags with tools around the house . Thanks a lot !


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay take a scrap bed sheets and cut to size, take a knife and poke a small hole into the sheets you just cut, then take some speaker wire and stick it through the whole, then hang it on the garment.

joking..................


If you have a printer and can grab some Avery business cards (The clean edge ones) then you can make them yourself. I am not too creative and I do not fully understand by what you mean by "tools around the house" so other than my first suggestion I am out of ideas.


Katrina

Also you can use the search feature at the top to search for hang tags and you will get a ton of posts on the topic.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Yea i did that but nothing came up but so far i just like made some ghetto ones but like do you know how much a tagging gun is ?


----------



## Tweat (May 30, 2007)

Hi, I use old birthday cards, christmas cards, etc. I cut them up with a crafters scissors and punch a hole and tie it with a ribbon. Cheap and Fun!!! VERY GREEN!!


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Yea that i true but like i wanted to do them more professional looking without ordering from a company . But like is there a way to do that with just like inexpensive materials ? Cause i am just doing a short run ( 13 shirts)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ambassador said:


> Yea i did that but nothing came up but so far i just like made some ghetto ones but like do you know how much a tagging gun is ?


my tagging gun costs $6 off ebay and it came with 1000 plastic barbs.

Katrina


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> but like do you know how much a tagging gun is ?


They're like ten bucks. That and a run of business cards is one cheap way to get professional hangtags. For a shorter run you could print the cards on a home printer, but usually when people do that the results are less than professional.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Okay take a scrap bed sheets and cut to size, take a knife and poke a small hole into the sheets you just cut, then take some speaker wire and stick it through the whole, then hang it on the garment.
> 
> joking..................


????...had me going.....

LOL!


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

ummm what ? And thank a lot for the price !


----------

